# Scolopendra spec. Ecuador



## Blackrose (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Got this one today!
Can anybody tell me what scolo it is?

Greetings
             Andi


----------



## Blackrose (Mar 15, 2006)

And a pic from the back!


----------



## Blackrose (Mar 15, 2006)

And a third from above!


----------



## 324r350 (Mar 15, 2006)

wicked ferocious
that beast has some fine colors
at least i think it does, my eyes are dilated


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy Moly:drool: !!  You don't live in the USA do you?  Are you in Ecuador right now?  How big is it?  That is a nice animal!


----------



## JIMSONWEED (Mar 15, 2006)

What a beautifull beast! More info needed (size, localisation, seller )

CiaO.


----------



## Maikardaaion (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey!

Where are You form ?? 
It's quite an unique species You got there, Scolopendra galapagoensis I presume. And in Europe it had been offered under the name Scolopendra sp. ecquador or Scolopendra sp. black robusta.
Where did You buy it ??


----------



## JIMSONWEED (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't think that is it Sc. galapagoensis, this species hasn't red bands on the legs. On the pics i've view, Sc. galapagoensis was mostly black/redish, but not with that red on the legs.


----------



## Maikardaaion (Mar 15, 2006)

In another thread the author wrote that this is 27cm specimen. 

This is how does mine look like now:







Note the reddish tan on the terminal and pre-terminal legs. Mine is mearly 20cm of lenght, maybe it means the legs will turn red/orange with age, just as the blue rings, they appear from the rear to the front. The young specimen has non of them except the terminal legs, and the bigger they get, more legs have rings. This I also observed with Ethmostigmus sp. blue ring leg.
Seemes that the coloration may differ among the specimens.

The other gues could be sc. viridicornis... But please read this thread especialy the second part and Stevens posts. Try also  this one.
For more photos visit this thread  and another.


----------



## JIMSONWEED (Mar 15, 2006)

If you tell us where you've buy it, maybe someone could do identification. I'm agree with you after the read of the post you have quoted, differencies between the two species are not very easy to see.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 16, 2006)

I've seen a picture of a centipede that looked allot like this but with not so much red.  On the website, it stated the picture of the centipede was taken in Trinidad...Viridicornis?  All I see are subspinipes here in the US.  I mean they pretty cool but, we need to start getting jiggy here in the US.  I think I'm going to start offering some $ to one or two retailers around here to get some different stuff.  I've found websites that offer this stuff.  But you have to be a wholesaler to order.  And if you're a wholesaler, you have to qualify by meeting order volume.


----------



## Blackrose (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi guys

I am from Germany and I bought it from a big seller here in Germany.
This seller is famous for being the worst seller in Germany and I only bought this pede from him.
I always thought I would never buy anything from that guy but I had to buy it.
The pede is about 23cm bodylength at the moment and a real killer.
If it is not a galapagoensis, what is it than?

Greets
         Andi


----------



## bengerno (Mar 16, 2006)

Blackrose said:
			
		

> Hi guys
> 
> I am from Germany and I bought it from a big seller here in Germany.
> This seller is famous for being the worst seller in Germany and I only bought this pede from him.
> ...


Hi,

I think I know who is that guy.  Can you send me in a pm his name..I'd like to order some from him.


----------



## Blackrose (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi

Got some more and more detailed pics here: http://www.svenheidrich.de/vogelspinnen-forum/index.php?board=7;action=display;threadid=2838

Greets
         Andi


----------



## SPIDER MAN (Mar 18, 2006)

*Scolopendra Galapogensis*

I have got one of these awesome pedes' and i would agree with most of you,that there are other scolopendra's which look very much alike,but im pretty sure that its a GALAPOGENSIS.They are lovely looking pedes'.Great pics by the way!:worship:


----------



## Blackrose (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi

Thanks!
Which pedes do you mean with "look very much alike"?

Greets
         Andi


----------



## spinnekop (Mar 29, 2006)

Blackrose, what you got there is a galapagoensis!
Congratulations. 
By the way, 22cm is not big for a galapagoensis. I guess the animal is not adult yet. The one I had a few years ago measured 33cm bodylenght (antenae and rearlegs not included).


----------



## Blackrose (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi

I hope he will be that big one day too!

Greets
         Andi


----------



## bistrobob85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I can't say from my experience if it is sc.galapagoensis but on the pic, thats a $%/$%"$/ big centipede and i know that the sc.galapagoensis get huge... Not to mention that the Ecuador is very close to the Galapagos Archipelago so chances are that it is... 

 phil.


----------

